# Maverick or Not?



## danbono (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi All

I have a Master Forge Electric Smoker from Lowe's. After my 1st time smoking last weekend,I realized I needed a better way to check the smoker & meat temps without oppening the dome. I was already to order the Maverick 732 or733. Then I started reading some reviews that were NOT to favorable. Question is should I order the Maverick?

Another question: I was thinking of smoking a 12 lb turkey, but my smoker temps only reach 250, when on high setting.

Is 250 too low to smoke a 12 lb turkey?

Thanks Dan


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 6, 2012)

I have the ET732 and it works great.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 6, 2012)

I like my Maverick Thermometers. 250 is high enough to smoke the turkey but if you want crispy skin I would finish either on a hot grill or in the oven. If you don't care about the skin then finish it in the smoker


----------



## bama bbq (Mar 6, 2012)

I smoked a 22 # turkey on a weber kettle with a mav ET-73 @ 225*. It was great.  Not a prob with the mav. Goal is the finish temp of 170* in the breast and 180* in the thigh. It finished in about 8 hrs. Here's my photo:


----------



## TulsaJeff (Mar 6, 2012)

Most everyone knows that I have been using the Taylor thermometers for years now.. I just bought a Maverick 732 a while back and I love it. I plan to buy a couple more just to have extras.

I think a lot of the negative reviews come from folks who haven't quite figured out how to work it yet.

I do recommend turning the receiver on first then the sending unit. Doing it this way, it syncs up just as soon as it powers up and it's good to go. 

I have listed it on my website now as one of my favorite smoker tools


----------



## millwright01 (Mar 6, 2012)

I have a 732 and it works real well for me.


----------



## fester (Mar 6, 2012)

My 732 works great.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 7, 2012)

I have several different brands of therms, but the Mav 732 is my favorite. Haven't had a problem with it yet.


----------



## danbono (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi All here is the best place to order the Maverick 732 from.? Just in case I do have problems with mine.

Best wood for smoking a turkey?

Thanks Dan


----------



## danbono (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi All Where is the best place to order the Maverick 732 from.? Just in case I do have problems with mine.

Best wood for smoking a turkey?

Thanks Dan


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 8, 2012)

A-Maze-N Products - Todd Johnson.  He backs all his products and his service is excellent, bar none!

http://www.amazenproducts.com/

only place to go!


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 8, 2012)

Wood is depending on what you like; I'm a hardwood (hickory, mesquite, oak kinda guy... robust!).  Many prefer fruitwoods.


----------



## badbob (Mar 8, 2012)

I have the 732 and it does a great job. It is one of those things that like Jeff says, if you don't read the instructions it might not seem like it is working right. Good luck!


----------



## viper1 (Mar 8, 2012)

Wouldnt trade my Maverick 732 for any. One tip is to seal the probes. Use a high temp red permatex RTV silicon. Work into the connection where wire meats probe and then a light coating on the out side. Biggest proble they have is probes going bad because of moisture in smoker.
 I never cook birds higher  then 225degrees and IT of 165- 170 degrees. Slow and low is smoking. High and fast is cooking. Now if you want crispy skin throw in oven last hour or two on 350 degrees.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 8, 2012)

ET-732 is the latest and greatest thermo available today

I use the same ET-732 and Probes I received in December 2010, without a hitch.

TJ


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 8, 2012)

Pops6927 said:


> A-Maze-N Products - Todd Johnson.  He backs all his products and his service is excellent, bar none!
> 
> http://www.amazenproducts.com/
> 
> only place to go!




Best customer service in the country


----------



## tim202 (Mar 8, 2012)

I just today ordered the Maverick 732 and the A-MAZE-N package # 3 from Todd....can't wait to get my new toys....I mean EQUIPMENT !!!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Tim


----------



## danbono (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi All Thanks for all the repiles on the Maverick..I'm going to order one.

Found this in another post, anyone tried it , yet?

Not to hijack, *but has anyone tried heat shrink wrap on the probe where the wire goes in?* I was thinking it might help a little with not only moisture getting in but the wire pulling out as well. Other than the seemingly delicate probes (no problems here yet, but i've been careful) and the plastic "window" over the display on the receiver not being attached upon arrival I've been very happy with mine. A couple dots of epoxy and it's reattached permanently now. One thing I'd like to see in a future generation would be the ability to calibrate the unit. Mine's only a couple degrees off, but it bugs me that I need to live with that. Petty, I know, but I'd like 225˚ to be 225˚, not 223˚.

All in all for the price paid I'd definitely recommend the 732.

DanB


----------



## viper1 (Mar 8, 2012)

Heat shrink helps but wont completely help with the moisture as the RTV silicon. By the way it is food safe too.


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 8, 2012)

viper1 said:


> Wouldnt trade my Maverick 732 for any. One tip is to seal the probes. Use a high temp red permatex RTV silicon. Work into the connection where wire meats probe and then a light coating on the out side. Biggest proble they have is probes going bad because of moisture in smoker.
> I never cook birds higher then 225degrees and IT of 165- 170 degrees. Slow and low is smoking. High and fast is cooking. Now if you want crispy skin throw in oven last hour or two on 350 degrees.




Or, just remove the skin and toss it, and all the fat attached, away!  YAWYE!


----------



## bama bbq (Mar 8, 2012)

DanBono said:


> Hi All Where is the best place to order the Maverick 732 from.? Just in case I do have problems with mine.
> 
> Best wood for smoking a turkey?
> 
> Thanks Dan


Like Pops said, many like hardwoods, I prefer apple with poultry.


----------



## sprky (Mar 8, 2012)

A-MAZE-N Products, LLC   All the way. You will be hard pressed to find better customer service. I whole hardly recommend them.


----------



## danbono (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi All My Maverick has been ordered from A-Maze-N..Thanks for clearing up some of the problems.I just might use  high temp red permatex RTV silicon and hope for best.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






DanBono


----------



## racincowboy (Mar 11, 2012)

I have had my ET 732 for a year and a half with no issues at all. Make sure you read the directions it is a great tool. I did buy a set of spare probes from Todd just in case I have an issue. My probes are not sealed with rtv but is a great idea just as a little added insurance. I have heard when you wash your probes be very careful not to submerge them in water. The rtv should help with that in case a probe were to "fall" in the pool so to speak. I have another one new in the box that I have never even used yet. Someday when I get a big load in the smoker I will break that one out.


----------



## thelonerealtor (Mar 11, 2012)

I have a Maverick, the new one,  which replaced my old 72, and should you purchase one, you better order an extra probe or two.  Read the reviews on Amazon.  It works great, and is very useful, but it ain't going to last.  At least mine hasn't.  However, it's better than the others ones that are out there.  They are all made in China, so don't expect good old USofA quality. 

The Lone Realtor


----------



## danbono (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi All My Maverick 732 has arrived. My question is about this:Use a high temp red permatex RTV silicon. Work into the connection where wire meats probe and then a light coating on the out side. Biggest proble they have is probes going bad because of moisture in smoker.

Can I use Permatex Silicone Form-A-Gasket?on the tube it says RTV Blue Gasket Maker? instead of the high temp red RTV silicon.

I already have a tube of the Blue gasket maker.I'm thinking "IF" its good enough for a engine gasket material, should be NO problem in my smoker??

Thanks Dan.


----------



## viper1 (Mar 14, 2012)

Well we wrote peratex and they reccomend red. Because its for higher heat and food safe.


----------



## danbono (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi All The Maverick 732 is working GREAT!!! What a relief with the remote. I can take IT any where in my house, and still know what the temps are.Just wished the wires on the probes were alittle longer..I know they sell longer ones, just NOT ready to spend any more $$.

Thanks Dan


----------



## danbono (Apr 1, 2012)

HiYa All: Really love my Maverick 732.The only thing I DON'T like is when setting the temps you press the key pad and it only moves 1 digit at time..Major pain in the "neck" when going from 190 back to 170, I have to go ALL way till the end and come back to 170..

Don't know how long the keypad is gonna last, wish the keypad was more like my over temp setting,which can  go 10 digits in any direction..OH well can't have everything I quess.Maybe something for Maverick to take a look at?

Thanks for listening Dan


----------



## viper1 (Apr 1, 2012)

DanBono said:


> HiYa All: Really love my Maverick 732.The only thing I DON'T like is when setting the temps you press the key pad and it only moves 1 digit at time..Major pain in the "neck" when going from 190 back to 170, I have to go ALL way till the end and come back to 170..
> 
> 
> Don't know how long the keypad is gonna last, wish the keypad was more like my over temp setting,which can  go 10 digits in any direction..OH well can't have everything I quess.Maybe something for Maverick to take a look at?
> ...



Just hold the button down and it flys through them.


----------



## danbono (Apr 1, 2012)

Viper1:"Just hold the button down and it flys through them".

I didn't realized it would work like that..Gotta give it a try, would make IT much easier that way!!!

Thanks DanB


----------



## danbono (Apr 2, 2012)

Viper1  Yup it works just press down and hold the keypad. Maybe I should have read the 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





directions.

Thanks Dan


----------



## viper1 (Apr 2, 2012)

No problem glad to help. I said the same thing my self. Then happened to read to see how to set alarm and found out. LOL


----------



## thsmormonsmokes (Apr 2, 2012)

DanBono said:


> Viper1:"Just hold the button down and it flys through them".
> 
> I didn't realized it would work like that..Gotta give it a try, would make IT much easier that way!!!
> 
> Thanks DanB


Jeez, we've got Viper, Maverik, holding down the button, flying through stuff.  Am I the only one with this song playing through his mind while reading this thread?







That's right, Ice.  I am dangerous.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 2, 2012)

Got my Viper nick name when I ran a nation wide BBS with global forums. Before Internet really went big. I use to have to write my own programs and scripts. And people would hack and I would get to close another door. And usually locate and scare the hell out of them. They started calling me the Viper because they said no one treads on me. So it just stuck, But they are right. I am as easy going as they come till you get in my face or mess with my family. Then there is no limit to what I am capable of doing. Or like dad says just another dumb hillbilly.


----------



## bubba smokes (Apr 8, 2012)

Using my Meverick 732 for the 2nd time and the food probe is not reading correcty. Contacted the manufacture and am waiting for a response.
Worked great the first time.


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 8, 2012)

Try swapping probes, and see if you still get inaccurate readings

Sometimes if the probe is not seated all the way in the port, it acts goofy

Todd


----------



## viper1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Well other than double checking it's plugged all the way in and reversing probes to see if both read the same is the only checks. If they read the same their right. Maverick says if they break so to speak the don't read at all. But a group of us have managed to heat them up and recover all our probes that wasn't working right. Remember the meat probe can be inches away from another and get a different temp since meat don't heat evenly. And the cooker probe can be off if its close to a wall, a rack or even meat. Any thing that can reflect or hold heat will read higher. When I'm cooking it's normal for my PID and My Maverick to be several degrees different. But when I read with an instant thermometer it's normally the maverick thats right.


----------



## crustyo44 (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi,

I will be ordering a Maverick 732 next week. After reading all the positive posts, I am convinced now.

Thank you all.

Jan.


----------



## rollin smoke (Jan 3, 2013)

I got a Master Forge (the one from Lowes) wireless a couple weeks ago and it works fine but I'm already having screen problems. Maverick 732 is definitely on my wish list.


----------



## danbono (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi All

I have a Master Forge Electric Smoker from Lowe's. After my 1st time smoking last weekend,I realized I needed a better way to check the smoker & meat temps without oppening the dome. I was already to order the Maverick 732 or733. Then I started reading some reviews that were NOT to favorable. Question is should I order the Maverick?

Another question: I was thinking of smoking a 12 lb turkey, but my smoker temps only reach 250, when on high setting.

Is 250 too low to smoke a 12 lb turkey?

Thanks Dan


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 6, 2012)

I have the ET732 and it works great.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 6, 2012)

I like my Maverick Thermometers. 250 is high enough to smoke the turkey but if you want crispy skin I would finish either on a hot grill or in the oven. If you don't care about the skin then finish it in the smoker


----------



## bama bbq (Mar 6, 2012)

I smoked a 22 # turkey on a weber kettle with a mav ET-73 @ 225*. It was great.  Not a prob with the mav. Goal is the finish temp of 170* in the breast and 180* in the thigh. It finished in about 8 hrs. Here's my photo:


----------



## TulsaJeff (Mar 6, 2012)

Most everyone knows that I have been using the Taylor thermometers for years now.. I just bought a Maverick 732 a while back and I love it. I plan to buy a couple more just to have extras.

I think a lot of the negative reviews come from folks who haven't quite figured out how to work it yet.

I do recommend turning the receiver on first then the sending unit. Doing it this way, it syncs up just as soon as it powers up and it's good to go. 

I have listed it on my website now as one of my favorite smoker tools


----------



## millwright01 (Mar 6, 2012)

I have a 732 and it works real well for me.


----------



## fester (Mar 6, 2012)

My 732 works great.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 7, 2012)

I have several different brands of therms, but the Mav 732 is my favorite. Haven't had a problem with it yet.


----------



## danbono (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi All here is the best place to order the Maverick 732 from.? Just in case I do have problems with mine.

Best wood for smoking a turkey?

Thanks Dan


----------



## danbono (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi All Where is the best place to order the Maverick 732 from.? Just in case I do have problems with mine.

Best wood for smoking a turkey?

Thanks Dan


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 8, 2012)

A-Maze-N Products - Todd Johnson.  He backs all his products and his service is excellent, bar none!

http://www.amazenproducts.com/

only place to go!


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 8, 2012)

Wood is depending on what you like; I'm a hardwood (hickory, mesquite, oak kinda guy... robust!).  Many prefer fruitwoods.


----------



## badbob (Mar 8, 2012)

I have the 732 and it does a great job. It is one of those things that like Jeff says, if you don't read the instructions it might not seem like it is working right. Good luck!


----------



## viper1 (Mar 8, 2012)

Wouldnt trade my Maverick 732 for any. One tip is to seal the probes. Use a high temp red permatex RTV silicon. Work into the connection where wire meats probe and then a light coating on the out side. Biggest proble they have is probes going bad because of moisture in smoker.
 I never cook birds higher  then 225degrees and IT of 165- 170 degrees. Slow and low is smoking. High and fast is cooking. Now if you want crispy skin throw in oven last hour or two on 350 degrees.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 8, 2012)

ET-732 is the latest and greatest thermo available today

I use the same ET-732 and Probes I received in December 2010, without a hitch.

TJ


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 8, 2012)

Pops6927 said:


> A-Maze-N Products - Todd Johnson.  He backs all his products and his service is excellent, bar none!
> 
> http://www.amazenproducts.com/
> 
> only place to go!




Best customer service in the country


----------



## tim202 (Mar 8, 2012)

I just today ordered the Maverick 732 and the A-MAZE-N package # 3 from Todd....can't wait to get my new toys....I mean EQUIPMENT !!!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Tim


----------



## danbono (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi All Thanks for all the repiles on the Maverick..I'm going to order one.

Found this in another post, anyone tried it , yet?

Not to hijack, *but has anyone tried heat shrink wrap on the probe where the wire goes in?* I was thinking it might help a little with not only moisture getting in but the wire pulling out as well. Other than the seemingly delicate probes (no problems here yet, but i've been careful) and the plastic "window" over the display on the receiver not being attached upon arrival I've been very happy with mine. A couple dots of epoxy and it's reattached permanently now. One thing I'd like to see in a future generation would be the ability to calibrate the unit. Mine's only a couple degrees off, but it bugs me that I need to live with that. Petty, I know, but I'd like 225˚ to be 225˚, not 223˚.

All in all for the price paid I'd definitely recommend the 732.

DanB


----------



## viper1 (Mar 8, 2012)

Heat shrink helps but wont completely help with the moisture as the RTV silicon. By the way it is food safe too.


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 8, 2012)

viper1 said:


> Wouldnt trade my Maverick 732 for any. One tip is to seal the probes. Use a high temp red permatex RTV silicon. Work into the connection where wire meats probe and then a light coating on the out side. Biggest proble they have is probes going bad because of moisture in smoker.
> I never cook birds higher then 225degrees and IT of 165- 170 degrees. Slow and low is smoking. High and fast is cooking. Now if you want crispy skin throw in oven last hour or two on 350 degrees.




Or, just remove the skin and toss it, and all the fat attached, away!  YAWYE!


----------

